# New Cintiq 24HD



## dyrnwyn (Nov 28, 2002)

Anyone want one of these bad boys?
Cintiq 24 HD

Time to start saving up (US$2499)


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

While I think the concept is neat, the reason we never went the Cintiq route is because the older 21 was simply too small. You needed another screen to put the palettes on and that didn't work because none were touch sensitive.

Perhaps there is enough real estate now & the need for an additional monitor is negated with the 24".

As far as price is concerned, that's only slightly more than we paid for our current NEC 30".


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

looks great!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEPm8__VXjo

I have an older Cintiq 21UX. I like it, but the colour gamut is a bit of an issue, and i don't find it to be as sensitive as my intuos3.

I have it set up as a 2nd display, and i use a 30" Dell as my main display. When i use the cintiq i load up a workspace where some of the palettes are on the cintiq and others on the 30". 

Wacom is also releasing the Inkling, which looks kind of interesting:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

found this review here :

Wacom Cintiq 24HD Review: a Digital Artist Heaven On Earth


----------



## Visual-Q (Dec 14, 2003)

In and of itself it looks pretty sweet and I am tempted but I'm also disappointed.

I was hoping the next thing from wacom would be a better more ergonomic small cintiq.

After all the new one is 25% bigger, 25% more expensive, and 300% as heavy. Doesn't really seem to be the right direction to go in these days. I guess the real question is whether it is as they claim a true prepress quality monitor that can be professionally calibrated then at least it could do double duty as a main monitor. 

Still I would have preferred portability, this completely chains you to a desk. Wacom has taken the easy route and basically just designed a fancy stand and made it a bit bigger.


----------



## dyrnwyn (Nov 28, 2002)

It very much reminds me of working on a drawing board or drafting table. I agree with the whole portability assessment, but I do enjoy working with my 9x12 intuos 3 and my 27" iMac


----------



## EdehMac2013 (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi do U still have Wacom 24HD, Pls let me know?
Thx Ed


----------

